# Bad molt - leg at 90 degree angle



## TWelti (Apr 1, 2021)

My sphodromantis lineola mantis's final molt didn't go well, rear leg is bent at 90 degree angle below the knee.  He really is having trouble getting around.  This is his final molt, with wings.  I did try to use a little nail polish and tried to get it straightened out and glued.  Didn't really work though.  He if feeding by hand and cleaning his legs and all, but really can't get around much.   It is hard to watch him try.   I also noticed his abdomen was kinda floppy too.  I guess I'll just continue and see how it goes.. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 1, 2021)

Why would you use nail polish on an insect?


----------



## MantisMart (Apr 2, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Why would you use nail polish on an insect?


that would also be my first question lol

Also without a photo we cant help much.

Your scaring me with the idea of using nail polish and glue on an insect.


----------



## TWelti (Apr 2, 2021)

I did research it a bit and found one or two references to using it on mantises.  OK, maybe not the most common thing, but I thought there was a chance it might help.  Cyanoacrylate glue actually has been used to close up wounds, and actually saved a lot of lives in Vietnam.  I've used it on myself a number of times for certain types of skin injuries.  I just put a small amount on and had set up a fan for lots of ventilation.  I couldn't think of anything else to do for it, beside the freezer, and I'm not sure that is the way to go here.  I guess I'll find out in a day or two.  In the end, I don't think the glue helped or hurt the situation.  I'll get a photo tomorrow.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 2, 2021)

TWelti said:


> I did research it a bit and found one or two references to using it on mantises.  OK, maybe not the most common thing, but I thought there was a chance it might help.  Cyanoacrylate glue actually has been used to close up wounds, and actually saved a lot of lives in Vietnam.  I've used it on myself a number of times for certain types of skin injuries.  I just put a small amount on and had set up a fan for lots of ventilation.  I couldn't think of anything else to do for it, beside the freezer, and I'm not sure that is the way to go here.  I guess I'll find out in a day or two.  In the end, I don't think the glue helped or hurt the situation.  I'll get a photo tomorrow.


Glue helps people, insects are different, especially mantids who clean themselves 24/7 and could in-digest this glue/nail polish.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 6, 2021)

I dont think it hurt them. Sometimes I mark a wing to tell who is mated. Also the polish or glue would be dry and ingesting it should do no harm.


----------



## TWelti (Apr 7, 2021)

That is why I posted here, because I was interested in various people's experience on the matter.

BTW, the leg fell off anyways, and the mantis seems better of without it.


----------

